# Darwinism in action: Dumbass crooks.



## Darkwing (Sep 8, 2009)

This is what happens when you try to break through a bulletproof window (I would assume.) with a baseball.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGAc9eySX9c&feature=channel

Darwinism in action, dumbass crooks + window + baseball = Epic lulz.


----------

